# New York City Bill Aims to Ban E-Cig Flavors



## Alex (7/10/14)

source

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (7/10/14)

stuiped greek idiot just saying

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (7/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> stuiped greek idiot just saying



lol


----------

